# Yet again the VA is a disgrace



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I suffer from depression/Bi-Polar so I know what this guy is/was going thru. Depression is evil, evil monster. It makes you do things you would normally not do. Shame VA, Shame.

Vet's suicide in VA hospital parking lot brings new scrutiny to agency | Fox News


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I wanted to post this story this morning. I couldn't do it. A whole lot of cussing would have been added. 
This makes me more than mad. 
Had he been an illegal....


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Yeah, every time I go to my VA appointments they cram the suicide phone line down my throat, but then this happens. Pisses me off.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It is immoral the way the US government treats our vets.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

This dog won't hunt.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

the VA " SUCKS " , I went one time and will never go back there again , I needed insulin " refill RX " and they told me I needed to come back in two weeks to see the doctor .


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Wrote em a note once and told em my problems were not being fixed (Minor problem...4 years trying to get treatment) Asked to use the Choice Card to see a Civilian doc and the answer was no..

Wrote em back via their messaging system and told em go [email protected] themselves and explained why their BS and lies caused more suicides than they prevented....Told em that I'd only get my relief from my problems when I died like the 307,000 other poor bastards they killed waiting on health care.....Well when they read my message...9 days later they thought I was suicidal...and at 12 days they started calling checking on me

They figured that out in a week and a half and began bombarding my wife with calls wanting me to come in for a shrink.....even approved my choice card visit to a civilian doctor

Problem was fixed in 15 minutes once I saw a Civilian Doc. The VA causes more suicides than it prevents.....


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

No money to fix vets...but the VA has 167 Interior Designers on staff and has spent 20 million $ on Artwork and Monuments to themselves....Its all over google....

VA Organ Transplant Scandal Exposed By Whistleblower Killing vets

Portland VA: Human Experiments Unethical, No Consent Human Guinea Pigs

Hope and Change my ass....As soon as these incidents blow over and are forgotten there will be 3 more to take their place....It never ends!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

An average of 22 veterans commit suicide EACH DAY!

The politicians seem to have no problem sending our men and women to fight in useless wars. Sorry bastards.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Barry and MOOchelle should have the same health care , same for the career criminals running DC.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

I have no idea why 100% (or at least the vast majority) of VA management isn't made up of Vets and active duty members of the military's medical and logistics branches.

Granted, as someone that has never been in the military I have no direct experience with them, but I can't help but imagine they would be better then the asinine system in place now. Reduce administrators, reduce red tape, increase doctors, increase funding if necessary (I have no idea of the current funding levels). I do know that just throwing more $$$ at the problem *WILL NOT* solve it. Looks at my state as an example. When it's run with corrupt, incompetent political animals, more funding equals only one more thing. MORE WASTE!

We need to get people in place at the VA that...
1) Actually give a shit about our vets.
2) Have a drive/mission to actually care for our vets as soldiers AND people, not just numbers or file folders.
3) Reform the idiocy that is the VA bureaucracy.
4) Find a way to recruit more doctors, nurses, and nurse practitioners.
5) Evaluate funding levels accurately and in a non-political way, and make proper recommendations for future funding levels.
6) Create a world class medical system for our vets.

Just my $0.02 worth.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

VA has a lot to desire no doubt. My Uncle was 100% disabled, unworkable. So many issues. My Dad was his fiduciary, and even though it was a state away, they did take real good care of him.
Its a shame that this country doesn't take better care of the people that truly protect them, from LEO to Fireman, Veterans etc.. Its a shame.
Lets take care of illegals and non producers first, which pisses me off.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Barry and MOOchelle should have the same health care , same for the career criminals running DC.


All of Government should have the same health care provider. Only allowed to use civilian HCP by spending their own cash.

We need to take care of our Vet's. They have sacrificed enough for us.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Are you guys calmer yet?...Let's stoke it back up to High...

VA cancer patient secretly records doctor visit | 12NEWS.com

http://www.disabledveterans.org/201...a-director-late-to-work-508-times-in-4-years/

http://www.aurorasentinel.com/opini...ose-report-on-hospital-construction-failures/

http://theglobalelite.org/pentagon-cannot-account-6-5-trillion-dollars/


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Worst part about it is he was actively seeking help. He physically got in his car and drove there asking for help and they denied him. It disgusts me how we waste money on leaches that wont work and penny pinch when it comes to taking care of those that served us.


----------

